# What Can You Do With A Broken Egg



## egyptiandan (Jan 31, 2010)

And no not make an omelette 

Back on November 29th, a Russian laid a clutch of 4 eggs. In the process of laying and burying, she broke one of the eggs (made a round shatter in the egg). It didn't break the inner membrane, so I thought it should be good to incubate. I did though have to cover the hole as the egg would have dried out without covering. I used a bit of old shell and some liquid skin. 
Well today she started to hatch  Just amazing what can happen to an egg and still have it hatch.










Danny


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 31, 2010)

Amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## jblayza (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats, this one should have a special name!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 31, 2010)

OMG! That's amazing and very interesting, take more pix when she's out...


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 31, 2010)

Mother Nature is awe-inspiring. Congratulations on your big pay-off! 

Keep posting photos of this unique little life!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow that's amazing!! Very cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## Candy (Jan 31, 2010)

Can't wait to see when he/she gets out of there. Good thing for him/her that you knew what you were doing.


----------



## sammi (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats!! Very inventive thinking =]


----------



## Tom (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm amazed that that worked. Great job. Very innovative. I imagine many viable tort eggs will survive now due to your discovery. I'll share this with everyone I know that has or breeds reptiles.

Congratulations!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 31, 2010)

Gratz I have always heard as long as the membrane is not broken it stands a good chanco of hatching. Did you cover the hole with anything or just leave it alone?

nevermind i answered my own question by rereading your post


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Feb 1, 2010)

congrats!!! that is so amazing! please post more pics as the hatching progresses


----------



## Shelly (Feb 1, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Mother Nature is awe-inspiring.



So is Liquid skin.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Feb 1, 2010)

Very very cool Danny

Thanks for sharing


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

Here she is this morning 






Danny


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 1, 2010)

OOOOoooohhhh! 

It's just too precious! Will she take several days to break out of her egg, like Terry's little CH, or are Russians faster at hatching? 

In any case, she'll be an instant celebrity!


----------



## Laura (Feb 1, 2010)

Its Humpty Dumpty!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 1, 2010)

Laura said:


> Its Humpty Dumpty!!!



I like your new avatar!!


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 1, 2010)

She'll most likely be out tonight or tomorrow morning Stephanie. 

Yvonne  you could have at least said something about the tortoise to give the impression you were on topic 

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL!!! Ok...ok:

I really think that little leg sticking out of the shell is cute!

So there!


----------



## Nay (Feb 1, 2010)

Who would have thought to save a broken egg!!
Why Danny of course.
What a trip! How many are now going to try and save all their broken eggs. In an incubator, how long will they take to smell if they don't grow? Still worth a chance I know.
Na


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 1, 2010)

I would think the same amount of time as any other egg Nadine.  As long as the inner membrane is intact, the egg shouldn't "go bad" any quicker than any other infertile egg.

Danny


----------



## DAC8671 (Feb 1, 2010)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 2, 2010)

Well she came out today  I also took some pictures of the hole (which was 7mm X 6mm)














Danny


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 2, 2010)

That's amazing. One of life's little miracles.  Congrats!


----------



## Candy (Feb 2, 2010)

Interesting that your calling it a she already Danny.  Congratulations on her arrival. She is adorable.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 2, 2010)

it looked like she/he came out butt first.


----------



## terracolson (Feb 2, 2010)

Eskimo kisses


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 2, 2010)

Absolutely fabulous photos!

She's here! She's whole! She's perfect!

How cool that you provided us all with a window into the miracle.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Feb 3, 2010)

Truly amazing Danny. How cool! We had something similar with one of our Spiders. It was laid outside in the garden on July 14. When I dug it up, I noted a hairline crack in it. I had read somewhere about applying glue or something to it to seal up the crack. I decided to put some silicone aquarium sealer on it. I too noted that the inner membrane was intact. Well today I was surprised to find it completely out of the shell. I checked it last night and thought it had another couple of weeks, based upon my calculation and others that we have hatched. This little stinker surprised us all and what a fiesty one. Usually baby Spiders are very slow to move and usually don't eat for a day or so. Not this one, she was moving all about the nursery and eating today. Her yolk sac was completely gone when she hatched. Here she is drinking and a picture of the cracked egg.





Notice the shiny line. You can see the crack, it is about even with the tiny piece of vermiculite.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, congratulations on your little cracked-up tortette. 

Last to the starting line and first to the finish. Amazing.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 3, 2010)

wow that is a lot cracks, was she "shell shocked" when she came out?


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 3, 2010)

This calls for a very fitting name


----------



## Scooter (Feb 5, 2010)

I know it is too late to do this but I was thinking about this today at work. Could you have put something clear over the hole to cover it then set up a video camera to get a video of the development? Just an idea in case you ever happen to find another one.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 5, 2010)

Good idea, but it wouldn't work because the intact membrane is not clear to see through...its white like the shell.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 5, 2010)

Ah, I didn't realize the membrane was not clear as I have only seen intact eggs. Oh well it was just an idea.


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

Thats great news about your hatchling Tim & Robin 

Danny


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats to both of you on your cracked up babies!!!! They are both so precious looking!!!


----------



## terryo (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow...what amazing pictures. Congrats to both of you with your little crack (shell) babies.


----------



## pyxistort (Feb 7, 2010)

Danny,
Thank you for sharing this information. I just found a a broken herman egg. The inner membrane looks intack, so I am going to cover it with egg shell. 

Scott


----------

